# Uranium companies on the ASX?



## pj2105 (6 October 2009)

I personally think that uranium power stations is the future for our every hungry power needs the earth's population is requesting.

What played our at Chernobyl is still on the lay-mans mind, but that was 12 years ago and I believe that, the non-polluting energy that it creates will be too irresistible in the end compared to coal powered stations and their greenhouse gases.  
Clean-coal technology (for me) is just a pipe dream, I've heard that phrase for decades but it nobody has solved it.
Wind powered windmills have too many drawbacks especially in Australia where farmers etc can hear them from a mile away.  Australia is a flat land so they will always end up in someones back yard.  Interesting, I was in Greece recently and they had many windmills for energy, but all of them were high on mountain tops, nowhere near where anybody lived and got the best benefit out of them being high up.

The biggest drawback for me regarding uranium is how to store the toxic waste.  I'm not sure of the answer, but I would like to think one could be competently found.

My question is what companies on the ASX deal with uranium?  Can those of you that know please add them below.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 October 2009)

pj2105 said:


> I personally think that uranium power stations is the future for our every hungry power needs the earth's population is requesting.
> 
> What played our at Chernobyl is still on the lay-mans mind, but that was 12 years ago and I believe that, the non-polluting energy that it creates will be too irresistible in the end compared to coal powered stations and their greenhouse gases.
> 
> The biggest drawback for me regarding uranium is how to store the toxic waste.  I'm not sure of the answer, but I would like to think one could be competently found.




Thorium can deliver everything that Uranium can but without all the negatives, no Chernobyl's, no meltdowns, no large amounts of toxic waste that takes centuries to become safe....clean, green, abundant, safe cheapish power forever and ever....Uranium has a very limited future IMO.

"There's not one 'silver bullet' to solve the climate and energy crises. There's two, and they're made of depleted uranium and thorium."

http://www.energyfromthorium.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molten_salt_reactor


----------



## Kalvin (6 October 2009)

The biggest drawback for me regarding uranium is how to store the toxic waste.  I'm not sure of the answer, but I would like to think one could be competently found.

My question is what companies on the ASX deal with uranium?  Can those of you that know please add them below.[/QUOTE]


Try doing a searh on the asx website for starters:

http://www.asx.com.au/index.htm

BUT:
PDN, EXT, BNM, DYL, UEQ and, of course, the biggy, BHP are uranium players.  UEQ has some big lease and some joint ventures with the worlds biggest Uranium miner Cameco as well as a really interesting way of purifying U from phosphate.


----------



## Dark1975 (7 October 2009)

pj2105 said:


> I personally think that uranium power stations is the future for our every hungry power needs the earth's population is requesting.
> 
> What played our at Chernobyl is still on the lay-mans mind, but that was 12 years ago and I believe that, the non-polluting energy that it creates will be too irresistible in the end compared to coal powered stations and their greenhouse gases.
> Clean-coal technology (for me) is just a pipe dream, I've heard that phrase for decades but it nobody has solved it.
> ...




Have a look at ERA (one of the largest producers of uranium).In fact providing 10% of the world's uranium production.Also note that RIO owns 68% of ERA if that helps
Also note that 15% of the world's electricity is generated from nuclear power,using uranium as the fuel.


----------



## seasprite (7 October 2009)

since you are asking , and I am bias by owning these . RAW (Rawson resources)
which is mainly oil and gas (australia & NZ) however they have a uranium permit in the states.

this is an extract from their latest annual report 30/09/2009

_The Company completed a leasing program in its Montana USA uranium venture. This work is operated
by Geochemical Exploration Services Inc of Dallas, which has a 50 percent interest in the project, while
Rawson Uranium Pty Ltd also has a 50 percent interest in the project. A farm-out package has been
completed and, as interest in uranium exploration increases, the joint venture will seek partners for future
work._

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090930/pdf/31l18mp7pmtd1p.pdf


----------



## nesta3 (7 October 2009)

*Uranium companies - ASX*

Hi

Can anybody give me a short list of uranium companies trading on the ASX under 10c that have got some potential to grow over the next couple of years.

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (7 October 2009)

*Re: Uranium companies - ASX*



nesta3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody give me a short list of uranium companies trading on the ASX under 10c that have got some potential to grow over the next couple of years.
> 
> ...




Watch list attached. Haven't done anything with it for a while so some may have moved to another sector etc. Not all beneath 10 cents either but you can do some editing.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 October 2009)

in regards to BHP



> BHP's Olympic run stalledBARRY FITZGERALD
> October 7, 2009 - 12:55PM
> Production at Australia's biggest underground mine, BHP Billiton's Olympic Dam operation in outback South Australia, has been hit by a mechanical failure in the biggest of its two haulage shafts.
> 
> ...




thankyou have a niceday


----------



## Timmy (7 October 2009)

Good info thanks Nun - your post copied over to the BHP thread too.  Cheers.


----------

